# Finally Pictures!!!



## PinkPunisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep its true! Finally stole the camera from my girlfriend to get some pictures of the tegus and the bed/cage for you guys/girls. Here they are, enjoy!











Right side





Left side





Inside cage on the right side looking to left





Inside cage on the left side looking to right 





Here are some of the tegus, the red was sleeping but Alice was out













Here you can see the Red sleeping





Please excuse the crap quality, I took them in a real quick span.

Spencer


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice! what is the lxwxh on the cage?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 25, 2009)

8'x4'x4'  

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome looking setup and tegus Spencer, looks like you are doing everything right.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## Schnab (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, I couldn't help but notice your tegu dosen't have a fork tung XD


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 26, 2009)

Schnab said:


> Hey, I couldn't help but notice your tegu dosen't have a fork tung XD



I think the tips of the tounge are under the chin in the pic :shock: 

i could be wrong


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool enclosure! ...and what a good-looking tegu! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  This place is like a Home away from Home to me LOL



crimsonrazac said:


> Schnab said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I couldn't help but notice your tegu dosen't have a fork tung XD
> ...



Oh know Alice does have a fork tongue lol I think I just got the picture when the tongue was just about to go back in her mouth


----------



## Schnab (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, I've been fooled. But it really does look like she has a flat ol' tung though.

Oh well, their still cool looking.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Sweet setup. Do they knock the plants over alot?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 26, 2009)

No actually, but the plants haven't been in there very long. Today actually I saw the Red on top of the Banana plant and it held out fine. The plants are holding out really well though.

Spencer


----------



## nivek5225 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice enclosure! I'm going to be building an enclosure soon, so I have some questions. What kind of wood is that made from? What did you do for the inside, looks like some kind of tile or linoleum sheets or something?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes its lino sheet flooring I bought, it was cut at the store though. It was really expensive though to cover the whole cage so unless you only plan on going 1.5' tall I wouldn't recommend covering the whole inside. It cost me $220 CAN! :O 

I believe I used spruce. It holding fine and I think spruce is fine for reptiles, I have yet to read anything bad and all my reptiles have climbed over the top/other pieces and are fine.

I suggest for areas the tegu won't be touching, like for example the roof and top sections of the walls to use corrugated plastic. Its water proof, cheap and comes in 8'x4' sheets. 

Spencer


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job, that cage looks sweet!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks 

Spencer


----------



## nivek5225 (Feb 5, 2009)

PinkPunisher said:


> I suggest for areas the tegu won't be touching, like for example the roof and top sections of the walls to use corrugated plastic. Its water proof, cheap and comes in 8'x4' sheets.


Why do you only suggest it for areas the tegu won't be touching?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 5, 2009)

I've read it is pretty easy to cut apart and I think a tegu would be able to claw at it enough to make a hole for water to get to the wood. I plan on testing it though with the point of a knife when I start building the four 8'x4'x2' cages.

Also don't put the light hanging right from the plastic, it melts a mid 90's (I think!) so watch out.

Spencer


----------



## nivek5225 (Feb 5, 2009)

PinkPunisher said:


> I've read it is pretty easy to cut apart and I think a tegu would be able to claw at it enough to make a hole for water to get to the wood. I plan on testing it though with the point of a knife when I start building the four 8'x4'x2' cages.
> 
> Also don't put the light hanging right from the plastic, it melts a mid 90's (I think!) so watch out.
> 
> Spencer


Do you know where you can get it and how much it costs about?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 5, 2009)

You should be able to find it at a large chain hardware store; like here in Canada Home Depot has it. I'm not sure if the USA has Home Depot or not though lol 

I think it's usually in the $20 range for a 8'x4' sheet.

Spencer


----------

